# '69 Front Bumper



## joelau27 (Sep 22, 2018)

Hi all,

I hope everyone had a nice 4th. I'm getting ready to re install my front 
bumper, after replacing the condenser. Does anybody have any tips or tricks to 
re installing?


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Help benefits greatly, along with frog tape on contact edges.Also made a rig on my 3 ton floor jack to finesse it into place


----------



## Autie1969GTO (Mar 5, 2019)

joelau27 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I hope everyone had a nice 4th. I'm getting ready to re install my front
> bumper, after replacing the condenser. Does anybody have any tips or tricks to
> ...


As pontrc suggested "frog tape" and I used a well cushioned jack and most important....AT LEAST 2 OTHER PEOPLE HELPING!!!!!!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

2 more buddies and you and barley pops all around when done


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

@dan woodland just did this recently after rebuilding his headlights. Might have pointers.


----------



## joelau27 (Sep 22, 2018)

Still having problems with aligning front bumper. I cannot get the gaps on front fenders close enough. Stabilizer rubbers are pushing back after tightening.
Bumper brackets were removed for powder coating then re installed, maybe the brackets need to be loosened
where they connect to the bumper? The core support is new, if you think that matters. Maybe the bumper brackets
are not parallel and they are binding? Some help would be appreciated.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Pretty much is a PITA situation. Could be all the above. Remember the show American Chopper, Paul jr constantly fought powder coated issues with clearance problems


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

> >>> "Core support is new" ---- that's a big clue. <<<<<


The slots in those "ram horn" bumper brackets give you the IMPRESSION that they're adjustable. They aren't, not really. If you pay attention to how they move, you'll notice that it's not possible to adjust height and depth independently of each other. Changing the depth also changes the height, and vice versa.

Aligning one of these bumpers will teach you curse words and languages you never dreamed of.

The key is the core support. _IF_ when it was installed, the rubber biscuits that mount it to the frame weren't put in exactly the right orientation, then the height of the core support will be "off", and because of how those ram horn bumper brackets work it will be impossible to get it tight to the fenders and at the right height at the same time.

Two solutions:

Loosen the brackets and push the bumper as close to the fenders as you can get it. Note whether the top edge of the bumper is "high" or "low". This tells you whether the >core support< will have to be raised or lowered and by how much. Tear down the front of the car enough so that you can do that, and do it. If any of the parts (the support itself or the 'biscuits') are aftermarket/reproduction, you may even have to get more rubber biscuits and slice/dice/stack them to get it to the right height.
Enlarge/modify the slots in the ram's horns so that you can move the bumper in the direction it needs to go. Afterwards you'll have to make sure to get the mounting bolts there nicentight so they can't move.
Bear


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Is it a reproduction core support?
If so has it been modified to fit properly?

Very important read for 68-69 owners who buy repro core supports




__





68-72 Core Support - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together


68-72 Core Support Industry Stuff



forums.maxperformanceinc.com


----------



## joelau27 (Sep 22, 2018)

Thanks Bear. To O52, the tabs were cut off if that's what you mean?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The 68 support is angled to the front. 
Repro core supports are straight up and down. The base must be cut and rewelded with a 9* forward tilt to fit the 68 correctly. The link I posted shows how to do this.
With that being said there are reports of a new reproduction that the base is properly tilted

(not my photo)


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I forgot the second half of the write up.





__





RePop Core Support Modification How To - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together


RePop Core Support Modification How To 68-69 GTO Tempest & LeMans TECH



forums.maxperformanceinc.com


----------

